# Breckenridge or Keystone



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I just got back from spending a week in Summit County. My college buddy grew up in the area and swears by Breckenridge (hasn't set foot on Keystone in years, despite having a pass there. Probably not the expert opinion you wanted, but I guess it's a start. I've been on Breck 5 days between two seasons and LOVE the mountain. Peak 10 FTW!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you don't have a season pass to either of those resorts, save yourself some money and go to Loveland. It'll be a much better experience...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> If you don't have a season pass to either of those resorts, save yourself some money and go to Loveland. It'll be a much better experience...


For the win.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

I have done Durango, Telluride and Wolf Creek in CO this season. I am coming from Albuquerque and just want to have a great snowboarding experience at a humongous resort for 1 day. Aspen/Snowmass and Vail are a little too far from CO Springs for a day trip. I know the daily ticket prices are over $100 for these resorts, and it's not an issue.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> For the win.





killclimbz said:


> If you don't have a season pass to either of those resorts, save yourself some money and go to Loveland. It'll be a much better experience...


Why wouldn't it be fun without a season pass? Would like to know.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

At 90+ dollars a day I just don't think you are getting much bang for your buck is all. I believe Loveland is $60 at the window. You can usually get a discounted ticket at a local grocery store or ski shop.

If you had the Summit or Epic pass then your riding would be paid for.

Plus neither Keystone or Breck are significantly better than Loveland. They are larger but not by huge amounts like Vail is. Just my $0.02 is all.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

If I have the kids, we head to Breck since the runs seem easier for them. Peak 9 always seems like a zoo. The blues on Peak 7 are nice, and Peak 10 is worth going for.

If I go up alone, I go to Keystone and drop down Mozart to hit the back peaks and bowls. Although Outback does tend to get trashed pretty quick on a pow day.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> At 90+ dollars a day I just don't think you are getting much bang for your buck is all. I believe Loveland is $60 at the window. You can usually get a discounted ticket at a local grovery store or ski shop.
> 
> If you had the Summit or Epic pass then your riding would be paid for.
> 
> Plus neither Keystone or Breck are significantly better than Loveland. They are larger but not by huge amounts like Vail is. Just my $0.02 is all.


Thank you. I will do Loveland then, unless the snow in Keystone/Breck is significantly better around that time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

one caveat. Watch the winds and snow. If it is predicted to be significantly windy with snow, I'd skip Loveland. Breck for that matter too, but Breck would be better than LL. Otherwise LL is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I was at both places about 2 weeks ago and I thought Keystone was much better than Breckinridge, so did the 2 other guys I was with.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> I was at both places about 2 weeks ago and I thought Keystone was much better than Breckinridge, so did the 2 other guys I was with.




Not a big fan of either, but Key > Breck???


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Loveland blows!!!!!!!


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

You guys are just confusing me now. I guess I'll just go to Echo Mountain.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You must really like groomers, then.

Keystone is great if you're into groomers. The snow isn't usually as nice as the resorts west of it, though.



Hurricane said:


> I was at both places about 2 weeks ago and I thought Keystone was much better than Breckinridge, so did the 2 other guys I was with.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> You must really like groomers, then.
> 
> Keystone is great if you're into groomers. The snow isn't usually as nice as the resorts west of it, though.


No as a matter a of fact we spent our time primarily on the Outback mountain in the woods and rode very little groomers other than at night on Dercum mountain since all they light up is groomers at night. When we went to Breck we were stuck riding alot of groomers, not by choice just trying to get from one side of the place to the other.:dunno: Plenty to ride at Keystone that is not groomers.:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree that Breck can kind of be a PITA to navigate around. Keystone has been getting decent snow this season, as has everyone. On a normal year, it's pretty much all groomers.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I agree that Breck can kind of be a PITA to navigate around. Keystone has been getting decent snow this season, as has everyone. On a normal year, it's pretty much all groomers.


You may be right, we might of just hit it a great time because we were typically riding in knee deep snow on the Outback and the entire time we were there.


----------

